# Special Forces Soldier killed in Motorcycle Accident in NC



## TTRNUSMC (May 23, 2009)

REST IN PEACE WARRIOR.....

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/May/090515-01.html

RELEASE NUMBER: 090515-01
DATE POSTED: MAY 15, 2009

PRESS RELEASE: Fort Bragg Soldier killed in motorcycle accident
FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, May 15, 2009) – A Special Forces Soldier assigned to the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School died as a result of a motorcycle accident, May 12.

Sgt. 1st Class Harold “Marty” Boyd, an instructor with 1st Battalion, 1st Special Warfare Training Group (Airborne), was traveling on I-40 eastbound when the accident occurred at approximately 3 p.m. The Soldier later died as a result of the injuries he received when he was struck by another vehicle. 

The accident is under investigation by the North Carolina Highway Patrol. 

“This is an unfortunate tragedy,” said Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko, commanding general of the USAJFKSWCS. “Our thoughts and prayers will remain with the Boyd family as they try to cope during this difficult time.”

Boyd’s awards and decorations include the Bronze Star Medal, Army Achievement Medal, Army Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Korea Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Noncommissioned Officer Professional Development Ribbon, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Service Ribbon, NATO Medal, Special Forces Tab, Combat Infantryman Badge, Parachutists Badge and the Air Assault Badge.

He joined the Army in October 1996 as a cannon crewmember. His previous assignments include the 82nd Airborne Division and the 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne).


Guestbook online in Texas for those wanting to post messages:

http://www.hamilfamilyfuneralhome.com/content/obituaries/view.jsp?OID=49020

Story from Raleigh NC Newspaper and local news station wral.

http://www.wral.com/news/news_briefs/story/5148013/

http://www.newsobserver.com/news/story/1525919.html



PS: Sorry I tried to fix the subject title with his name and unit but it's the only thing I cannot edit. My apologies.


----------



## Gypsy (May 23, 2009)

Another one?    Rest in Peace SFC Boyd.


----------



## tova (May 23, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HOLLiS (May 23, 2009)

Rest In Peace............ Blue Sky


----------



## DA SWO (May 23, 2009)

Damn shame, especially an accident caused by someone who shouldn't have been on the road.

RIP,


----------



## Muppet (May 24, 2009)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## Viper1 (May 24, 2009)

Rest in peace SFC Boyd


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 24, 2009)

RIP SFC Boyd. 

Thank you for your commitment to our freedom....prayers out....


----------



## formerBrat (May 24, 2009)

RIP,


----------



## LibraryLady (May 24, 2009)

RIP SFC Boyd

Prayers out to your family

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (May 24, 2009)

I don't have the stats to prove it, but I think we lose more SOF Soldiers to motor vehicle accidents than to the enemy.


----------



## Tracker275 (May 24, 2009)

RIP brother...Blue Skies and say "Hi" to the Airborne Ranger and Special Forces Soldier in the Sky for us.


----------



## wardog763 (May 25, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## TeamAmerica (Jun 9, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't have the stats to prove it, but I think we lose more SOF Soldiers to motor vehicle accidents than to the enemy.



It wouldn't shock me. As more Americans die in a single year from drunk drivers than from the entire GWO (please note: this probably has a lot to do with the fact that there are way more people driving than fighting the GWOT).


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 9, 2009)

rest in peace SFC Boyd


----------



## formerBrat (Jun 10, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## car (Jun 10, 2009)

TeamAmerica said:


> It wouldn't shock me. As more Americans die in a single year from drunk drivers than from the entire GWO (please note: this probably has a lot to do with the fact that there are way more people driving than fighting the GWOT).



I don't have the actual numbers, but I see "Safety Notices" almost daily. We are, indeed, losing more Soldiers to vehicle accidents, than we are losing in combat.

Mara - your assumption is spot on, sir.

The sad thing, IMO, is that no matter how much we talk to joe, we can't truly affect change.

Anecdotally (sp?) There's a stop light on Yadkin Rd., in F'ville, that was put up after one of my former commanders was run over on his motorcycle (back when he was an LT). The light obviously wasn't there then, he pulled out onto Yadkin, and got tackled by a car. Temporarily lost an entire ass cheek, burned off by the muffler of the car sitting on top of him.

He's OK now. Made BG this past year 

No "half-assed general" remarks allowed......;)


----------

